# Reversing Green Spot Algae



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Some plants in my planted tank are covered with GSA. I did a search on the forums and found out this is likely caused by low PO4 levels (<1ppm); I meassured less than 0.4 ppm. So i am increasing phosphate levels. Will this convert GSA infested leaves to spotless leaves or will it only prohibit GSA growth on newly formed leaves?


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

It will only prohibit new GSA growth. Nerite Snail will eat them.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I might try Nerite snails. But nerite snails have been reported too eat Anubias species, that's one species of plant I keep.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Glaucus said:


> Some plants in my planted tank are covered with GSA. I did a search on the forums and found out this is likely caused by low PO4 levels (<1ppm); I meassured less than 0.4 ppm. So i am increasing phosphate levels. Will this convert GSA infested leaves to spotless leaves or will it only prohibit GSA growth on newly formed leaves?


increasing PO4 will only inhibit new growth of GSA. I've never had luck with anything eating it so I just trim off the infected leaves and scrap the glass. If the GSA is on slow growers like Java Fern or anubias, I just leave it since it's not that noticeable on the dark green leaves anyway.


----------

